# Here we go AGAIN,,,,



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have hashi's, and I have been taking 1 1/4 of naturethroid and doing well for the past few months. Noticed an increase in skipped heart beats and then went completely HYPer. Rapid pulse, increased blood pressure, more skipped heart beats and full on anxiety. Doc said to stop taking my meds until the symptoms stopped. After 3 days I tried taking just a 1/4 of a grain and two days later FULL ON HYPER AGAIN. I can't even tolerate the smallest dose now. What is going on????? Before I couldn't function without medication and now I can't take it AT ALL. I do all the right things, no gluten, no soda, no caffeine, take vitamins including selenium and now I can't take my Naturethroid. Anyone else go through this with Hashi's? I hate this damn disease.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Any chance it's not the drug but that you've subconsciously decided the drug is bad for you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've had the exact same thing happen several times over the last few years and believe me, I know it's not mental!

My endo said that as Hashi's progresses, you can have periods where your thyroid will suddenly kick into gear again and start pumping out hormone (in addition to the hormone you're getting from your medication) and the combination of both will send you hyperthyroid. It happened to me a few weeks ago and I just stopped all medication until my levels calmed down again and then started on a lower dose of Synthroid and Cytomel. It sucks and and it's exhausting and it seems to happen randomly. Hang in there!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'm dealing with some sort of Hashi's or thyroid flare up at the moment, and have been on Naturethroid for about 4-5 months now. I do know my doc mentioned that the formulation of desiccated products can fool your body into thinking it's being attacked by antibodies. Whether this is science behind this or not, I don't know, but my antibodies are elevated again.

For me, I throttled back a bit from 1 1/2 grains to 1 1/4 grains and things seemed to calm down ever so slightly, despite my labs showing hypo. Perhaps you can roll back the dose a little bit instead of all at once? I also know that not every person can tolerate every thyroid medication out there. It could just be that your body doesn't like the NT. I'm sure you have, but have you tried other thyroid meds?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Any chance it's not the drug but that you've subconsciously decided the drug is bad for you.


???????????? Huh?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> I'm dealing with some sort of Hashi's or thyroid flare up at the moment, and have been on Naturethroid for about 4-5 months now. I do know my doc mentioned that the formulation of desiccated products can fool your body into thinking it's being attacked by antibodies. Whether this is science behind this or not, I don't know, but my antibodies are elevated again.
> 
> For me, I throttled back a bit from 1 1/2 grains to 1 1/4 grains and things seemed to calm down ever so slightly, despite my labs showing hypo. Perhaps you can roll back the dose a little bit instead of all at once? I also know that not every person can tolerate every thyroid medication out there. It could just be that your body doesn't like the NT. I'm sure you have, but have you tried other thyroid meds?


I tried that. I went from 1 1/4 grains to 1/4 and still had awful symptoms. I have been off of it for a couple of days now. 
I tried Levothroid before Naturethroid and that didn't work. I don't convert well so a straight T4 drug didn't work as well as the combo did. I felt really good for months and then everything changed. Doc wants to wait to do new labs for 6 weeks to see where I am at. I guess I am going through a thyroid "wake-up" period at the moment. Right at the moment I feel better off of it completely.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Meaning that when you went hyper the first time it may have set up at some preconscious level a fear against the drug. So when you took the drug again, this little voice in the back of yourself said, "Watch out! You might go hyper again!"


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Meaning that when you went hyper the first time it may have set up at some preconscious level a fear against the drug. So when you took the drug again, this little voice in the back of yourself said, "Watch out! You might go hyper again!"


Oh I see what you mean. 
No I don't think so. I was more worried about coming off of it and going hypo.
I am still worried about that, but being hyper is WAY worse.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Reminds me of being on the "teeter-totter" as a kid. A real fine juggling act.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had this after being ok on 150mcg Levothyroxine for a few months, my thyroid started working again so i had too much hormone, Dr lowered my dose to 100 and after a few weeks my levels were ok again. Dr said sometimes ur thyroid will have a jump start, then stop again. Thats why they do bloods so often. I have had to up and lower my dose a few times because of this.
I have been level on 100mcg for about 8months now and my hashis is behaving so well. I have noticed my thyroid has started to swell today so i am expecting it to start pumping again and mess me up.... the joys of hashis.

I know for some people who deal with the on and off of it working and messing levels up, drs prefer to take the thyroid out, that way theres no worries with it making u go hyper.

Good luck, hope u get answers soon.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

The weird thing is I can't even tolerate the smallest dose. I went from 1 1/4 grains to trying 1/4 grain and STILL went hyper. I am on my third day of NO medication and so far I feel fine. No hyper symptoms OR hypo either. Waiting for the other shoe to drop I guess. I went three days without any meds the first time and tried on the fourth day. Went hyper. Now this is the second time without any and I think I am going to wait it out and see. Doc says I stay off until I start to feel hypo again. So far so good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> The weird thing is I can't even tolerate the smallest dose. I went from 1 1/4 grains to trying 1/4 grain and STILL went hyper. I am on my third day of NO medication and so far I feel fine. No hyper symptoms OR hypo either. Waiting for the other shoe to drop I guess. I went three days without any meds the first time and tried on the fourth day. Went hyper. Now this is the second time without any and I think I am going to wait it out and see. Doc says I stay off until I start to feel hypo again. So far so good.


When was the last time you had an ultra-sound?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> When was the last time you had an ultra-sound?


Never. Old doc won't do one because there is no "visable" inflammation and I have never had one issue with my throat. No goiter (that we can see) no soreness, no fullness, no swallowing issues no nothing. When I was diagnosed, my labs were barely out of whack: 
TSH - 3.9
Free T4 - .08 (range -.06 to 1.2)
Free T3 - 2.8 (range - 2.6 - 3.4)
TPO - 439
While they have varied since taking medication, my TPO has gone down to as low as 237 at last test which was months ago. 
I have completely changed my diet and lifestyle as well. 
I am going to my naturopath on Friday - she is treating the autoimmune issue and I have found a new endo that specializes in hashi's. Hopefully this one will do an ultrasound and run all the other blood tests (since he is covered by my insurance and my naturopath isn't)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Never. Old doc won't do one because there is no "visable" inflammation and I have never had one issue with my throat. No goiter (that we can see) no soreness, no fullness, no swallowing issues no nothing. When I was diagnosed, my labs were barely out of whack:
> TSH - 3.9
> Free T4 - .08 (range -.06 to 1.2)
> Free T3 - 2.8 (range - 2.6 - 3.4)
> ...


Now..................listen up, Honey Bunny!! There could be something going on we can't see that could cause you to experience hyper when you take your thyroxine.

You may have to do some foot stomping here.

Let us know if you get an ultra-sound; I am highly suspicious. Also, you may have stimulating and blocking antibodies.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Now..................listen up, Honey Bunny!! There could be something going on we can't see that could cause you to experience hyper when you take your thyroxine.
> 
> You may have to do some foot stomping here.
> 
> Let us know if you get an ultra-sound; I am highly suspicious. Also, you may have stimulating and blocking antibodies.


I am waaaay ahead of you. This is why I am changing doctors. Just waiting for my referral to go through.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I am waaaay ahead of you. This is why I am changing doctors. Just waiting for my referral to go through.


Keeping my fingers crossed. You have to get your life back on track. Enough is enough already!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed. You have to get your life back on track. Enough is enough already!


Funny thing is, I feel fantastic. Ever since I got off the meds, I have had NO skipped heart beats, no anixety, rapid pulse - no hyper symptoms and NO hypo symptoms either. Sleeping well, lots of energy - very weird. Since I have been diligently trying to treat the autoimmune part of this (since that IS what hashi's is) I feel good. 
I consume NO gluten, very little dairy if any, NO caffeine, soda or artificial sweetners. Lot's of fruit and veggies, lots of water, exercise and take vitamins (including selenium) I feel healthier. I know you cannot cure this, but I strongly believe if you do the right things you can make your life easier. My naturopath has always told me that thyroid medication is not the "magic bullet" when dealing with hashi's and that you really need to address the immune system by changing your diet and lifestyle. 
Now if I could only give up my wine,,,,,,:tongue0013:hugs6


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like you found a good ND! :anim_32:


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Sounds like you found a good ND! :anim_32:


I do. She is awesome but not covered by my insurance.:sad0049:
I have to go to my endo to get my blood tests done.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ugh, I know the feeling. Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

You just described why I had my thyroid removed. I couldn't tolerate any meds-- I was on generic levo and then levoxyl. My body was acting like I was hyper, though my numbers were fine. We, my docs and I, tried repeatedly to take me off meds for 3 days, 5 days, weeks, and the results were that I'd go hypo, but every time I tried to start the meds again, within days the hyper symptoms would start, mostly heart palps/racing, bp rising, anxiety. I even buckled down and stayed on a very low dose of levoxyl for several months to see if I could 'ride out' the worst of the symptoms and get back to a normal place. Ha. It was so miserable. I'm so sorry you're experiencing this kind of mixed-signal confusion.

As near as we could ever figure, it was the antibodies messing things up. Once I had my thyroid out, I went back to being borin' ol' just hypo and all the titration that involves.

What I've learned is that all the being 'good' of not eating gluten, and trying to exercise regularly and control stress will help grease the wheels, but it won't right a runaway train...you have to be headed in the right direction by medication first. Probably labs will help you and it'll be interesting to see where yours are at. But the numbers could also be really confusing and not provide definitive/easy answers. I'd be careful about yo-yoing on and off the meds too often and I'd also buckle in. This could be a messy few months while your body endures this blurp. When was your last ultrasound? Last round of AB tests? Last set of numbers in general?


----------

